# Burnout Crash for iPhone & iPad = great fun!



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2012)

Any got this? Downloaded it today and must say its GREAT fun! Perfect for the touch screen and actually feels a little more natural than using a joypad, well worth checking out if you have a couple quid spare.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got the burnout chase one where theres cop cars etc

didnt like it, much prefer command and conquer or mirrors edge on my ipad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2012)

This is great fun!


----------

